# 2005 Frontier Audio Wiring Harness



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if the CD changer that comes with the Rockford Fosgate audio system in the 2005 Frontier is the same as the connector in the standard single-CD unit? In other words, are they interchangeable?


----------



## Crashsector (Aug 6, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Does anyone know if the CD changer that comes with the Rockford Fosgate audio system in the 2005 Frontier is the same as the connector in the standard single-CD unit? In other words, are they interchangeable?


The base-level sound system doesn't have a connector for the CD changer, if that's what you're asking. It just has the two standard Nissan harness plugs.

Which is a bummer, since I'm trying to find a factory harness connector for my iPod. These use the CD changer plug to bring outside audio through the stock HU. But maybe if the Fosgate head unit itself isn't too expensive...


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

It is if you want to buy it from the dealer. I've heard people say it's $600-$800. 

I'm not worried about the changer controls (although, adding a PIE adapter would be nice for my XM Commander, which I haven't installed yet.). I just want to know if the 6-CD head unit had the same standard wiring harness.


----------



## Crashsector (Aug 6, 2005)

It has the standard two-group harness as well as a third plug for the changer. In my old 02 sentra it looked a lot like a DIN connector, but that may have changed.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

*Be carefull when hooking it up... *

I used the 98-2004 Nissan Plug as recommended by "Tweeter Audio" and it has changed!!!

None of the wires are in the same pins!!! I blew the yellow wire (12v memory) because it was aligned with the ground on the plug!!!

PS - DO NOT REMOVE THE FUNNY LOOKING PLUG ON THE BACKSIDE OF THE CENTER DASH!!!
It is connected to the AIRBAGS and will make your airbag light flash if you unplug it!!!!

I have to go to the dealership to get it to turn off!!!


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

SDBryan said:


> *Be carefull when hooking it up... *
> 
> PS - DO NOT REMOVE THE FUNNY LOOKING PLUG ON THE BACKSIDE OF THE CENTER DASH!!!
> It is connected to the AIRBAGS and will make your airbag light flash if you unplug it!!!!
> ...


Have you tried disconnecting the battery for a while. It might clear the memory.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Here's the process to reset the air bag light (copied from somewhere else on the forum)... I tried it and it works.

If you have the airbag light, it will show steady for a few seconds (the manual says 7 secs) after you turn the key from off to on (but not start) and then start to flash. Here is how to reset it:

1. Turn the key from off to on.

2. Watch the airbag light closely. It will stay on for a few secs. and then as soon as it blinks off (the start of the flashing), turn the key off instantly.

3. Count to 5 (1 Mississippi, 2 Mississippi . . . .)

4. Repeat steps 1-3 two more times until you have done the cycle three times.

5. Now turn the key on and watch the light. It will start blinking in a different, slower manner. This is diagnostic mode. You can watch this for a little while, no hurry.

6. Now turn the key off again, Count to 5 like in step 3 again, and turn back on. If the procedure worked, the airbag light will not be flashing.

If it does not work the first time, just repeat the steps again.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Here's the process to reset the air bag light (copied from somewhere else on the forum)... I tried it and it works.


*DUDE - YOU ROCK!!!! THANKS!!!* 

It worked perfect - the first attempt!! Thank you!

I'm going to start a post about hidden features of the ECU!


----------



## 2006_FrontierLE (Nov 5, 2006)

The trick for the Airbag light flashing worked like a champ.... Thanks


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

msubullyfan said:


> Does anyone know if the CD changer that comes with the Rockford Fosgate audio system in the 2005 Frontier is the same as the connector in the standard single-CD unit? In other words, are they interchangeable?


Hey msubullyfan, for sake of future reference, are they interchangeable? What all have you found out since then? Z


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Yep. However, the RF head unit requires an amplifier, so it's quite a challenging install.

I did a write-up with pictures on my install at CF. However, the web site is down now, so I can't post a link. I'll update later.


----------



## macguy77 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Airbag Reset 2006 Frontier*



msubullyfan said:


> Here's the process to reset the air bag light (copied from somewhere else on the forum)... I tried it and it works.
> 
> If you have the airbag light, it will show steady for a few seconds (the manual says 7 secs) after you turn the key from off to on (but not start) and then start to flash. Here is how to reset it:
> 
> ...



Awesome this worked for my 2006 Frontier


----------



## rockr (Jul 22, 2007)

*Genius! Genius*



msubullyfan said:


> Here's the process to reset the air bag light (copied from somewhere else on the forum)... I tried it and it works.
> 
> If you have the airbag light, it will show steady for a few seconds (the manual says 7 secs) after you turn the key from off to on (but not start) and then start to flash. Here is how to reset it:
> 
> ...


Just performed this trick on my 2006 Pathfinder SE, worked perfectly. Just had to make sure that when that airbag light goes off you IMMEDIATELY turn the key off. I didn't read the instructions that close the first time but worked 2nd time around. Bravo!


----------



## CoolGui (Mar 15, 2010)

msubullyfan said:


> Here's the process to reset the air bag light (copied from somewhere else on the forum)... I tried it and it works....


I found this post via google. Sorry to comment on an old thread. But this worked great, and probably saved me an expensive trip to the dealership. I really appreciate it.

Now I'm off to dig around here and find out what else I can learn about me and my wife's Nissans


----------



## Rputnam (Jun 28, 2011)

*Reset blinking Air bag light*

This also works for the Nissan Titan. I have an 07 Nissan Titan and I did the same thing and it worked for me. But you do have to be exact with the time. 




msubullyfan said:


> Here's the process to reset the air bag light (copied from somewhere else on the forum)... I tried it and it works.
> 
> If you have the airbag light, it will show steady for a few seconds (the manual says 7 secs) after you turn the key from off to on (but not start) and then start to flash. Here is how to reset it:
> 
> ...


----------

